# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Ziekenhuizen hekelen regels brandveiligheid - Brabants Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Ziekenhuizen hekelen regels brandveiligheid*
*Brabants Dagblad -** 1 uur geleden*
UTRECHT (ANP) - De Nederlandse ziekenhuizen hekelen het ontbreken van duidelijke afspraken tussen overheden bij de regels rond brandveiligheid. Deze verschillen per gemeente of zelfs per brandweermedewerker. *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

